
I want to learn Python for web scraping - pynerds
I have never programmed anything. I am 28 years old. I want to learn Python for web scraping and some basic website. I would prefer video courses. What resources would you suggest?
======
orph4nus
One great video-course I can think of that fits your question is perhaps
"Programming for everybody", by Dr. Chuck. I followed one of his other courses
on language theory, and enjoyed it a lot. You can find it for free @
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/python](https://www.coursera.org/learn/python)

